# how much to feed a 6 week old kitten



## williamsnewmum (Feb 26, 2009)

hi how much should a 6 week old kitten eat? should i leave dry food down all day and give meat twice a day?or should i just feed meat all day?


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

hunny a 6 week old kitten should be getting AT least 8 small meals a day, they have a growing process x
i think i remember one breeder doing 12  though even i don't think i could do that lol x

what kind of biscuit?? and are you feeding wet? if so what is it? xx


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Our lot are 7wks now and they'll eat between 4/5 wet meals a day.some are big eaters and some little and often,imo you cannot overfeed a growing kitten,if they'll eat-feed em,they'll let you know if they're hungry i'm sure


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

6 - 8 meals a day youcannot overfeed a growing kitten


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

I would have a good quality dried food down and space wet dinners out at every few hours. They have small tummies so a couple of table spoons of wet food if out of a tin or a pouch would suffice. 

Hope it goes well for you.

Izzie


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

turkeylad said:


> 6 - 8 meals a day youcannot overfeed a growing kitten


I take it you apply this to this beautiful cat


----------



## williamsnewmum (Feb 26, 2009)

HI THANKS FOR YOUR REPLYS,WE ARE FEEDING WILLIAM IAMS DRY KITTEN FOOD AND PETS AT HOME KITTEN WET FOOD AS WELL KITTEN MILK,SHOULD I STILL PUT THE DRY FOOD IN MILK?SHOULD I PUT DRY FOOD OUT ALL THE TIME?OR MIX IT WITH WET?X


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

williamsnewmum said:


> HI THANKS FOR YOUR REPLYS,WE ARE FEEDING WILLIAM IAMS DRY KITTEN FOOD AND PETS AT HOME KITTEN WET FOOD AS WELL KITTEN MILK,SHOULD I STILL PUT THE DRY FOOD IN MILK?SHOULD I PUT DRY FOOD OUT ALL THE TIME?OR MIX IT WITH WET?X


Ive always had a small bowl of dry food (Iams) down all day and given wet food when required throughout the day.


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Ive always had a small bowl of dry food (Iams) down all day and given wet food when required throughout the day.


Same here  x


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

At 6 weeks he should really be on kitten milk anymore or you should be weaning him off anything like that x

as long as biccy's are small they should be fine dry and wet food in small but frequent meals would be better x


----------



## Mochali (Sep 29, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Our lot are 7wks now and they'll eat between 4/5 wet meals a day.some are big eaters and some little and often,imo you cannot overfeed a growing kitten,if they'll eat-feed em,they'll let you know if they're hungry i'm sure


Same here


----------

